# Wje westjet



## TheArrow (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone hold this stock? Thinking of buying some at this price and holding, nice dividend too


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

As a guy who works as a pilot in the industry....I wouldn't touch any airline stock with a 10 foot barge pole. Let me tell you why:

*List of Defunct Airlines of Canada*


> 30000 Island Air (2000?-?) - Charter Rental & Leasing Service air operator based in Parry Sound, Ontario using de Havilland Canada DHC-2 Beaver
> Air Alliance (1988 - 1999, to Air Nova)
> Air Atlantic (1985-1998)
> Air Baffin (1990-1997) (now Air Nunavut)
> ...


Do not think that Air Canada and WestJet are immune to this list.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Air Canada buys everything looks like

I think westjet might be a good trade... maybe a 6 month, maybe a year or two... based on the lower price of oil... they are saving tons of money

its down because of some low seat, CFO quitting... some other news

My mom worked for air canada... westjet pays their staff lower, among great advertising... i think there is definitely something to look into with westjet!


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I've seen WJA follow this pattern before, overreaction to lower load factors. Last time it was in spring of 2013, I picked it up at $21 or so and sold it for $28 later in the year. I see this as another buying opportunity to turn it around in 6-12 months with a healthy return.

Bought some today for $27.50, have a sell target of $32-33.


----------

